# Round 1: (3) Pacers vs. (6) Magic - Series Thread



## Knick Killer

_Round 1_
_*2012 NBA Playoffs*_
























We struggled against the Magic this year as we lost to them 3 times but with Dwight Howard out of the line-up, we have no excuses in this series. I'm hoping we can move past the Magic in 5 games max so we can be 100% for Round 2 against Miami. Still can't look past Orlando though or we'll be in trouble. We were known for playing down to the level of our weaker opponents in quite a few games this season. Hopefully all the games at home sell-out as well because it's time to show the world that Indiana basketball is back!


----------



## e-monk

Pacers in anything more than 5 games is a sham


----------



## Pacers Fan

If we lose a game, I'll be disappointed. Then again, that'll probably happen as their shooters are bound to go off for a night.


----------



## Pay Ton

You guys really lucked out with this matchup.

I'm expecting a four or five game series.


----------



## Gonzo

Gotta take this in 4-5 games otherwise we'll still be looked at as a joke.


----------



## R-Star

Cake walk.


----------



## Basel

I think Pacers win in 5.


----------



## Pay Ton

Gonzo said:


> Gotta take this in 4-5 games otherwise we'll still be looked at as a joke.


Who looks at the Pacers as a joke?

Only fools.

Second tier? Sure. But a joke?


----------



## Marcus13

Pacers in 5. Orlando and Philly are dream matchups for anyone


----------



## Floods

I'm thinking Pacers sweep.


----------



## Gonzo

Pay Ton said:


> Who looks at the Pacers as a joke?
> 
> Only fools.
> 
> Second tier? Sure. But a joke?


Not necessarily a joke but we're not taken seriously. Last night didn't help either.


----------



## clownskull

Gonzo said:


> Not necessarily a joke but we're not taken seriously. Last night didn't help either.


last night, neither danny or barbosa played. that makes a pretty big difference.
anyways, i think this will go 5 games. i just think beating a team 4 straight is tough as orlando is bound to have a hot shooting night.


----------



## Gonzo

> Mike Wells ‏ @MikeWellsNBA
> The Pacers say there are still a few thousand tickets available for Games 1 and 2.


I wonder how much a few is.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> I wonder how much a few is.


I just quit my job to start consulting, otherwise I'd fly down to Indy for this. I can't believe they don't sell out for the playoffs.


Like you've said in the past, man do we ever need a star on this team to help fill the seats.


----------



## Marcus13

Gonzo said:


> I wonder how much a few is.


I paid $40 to sit in section 102

It's pathetic. When I leave the arena, I'm usually back on the highway within 15 minutes of the game ending. For most arenas, it can take a solid hour.


----------



## Gonzo

Marcus13 said:


> I paid $40 to sit in section 102


Good spot, good price.


----------



## Knick Killer

That's pathetic. I know we don't have a superstar but this team is fun to watch and the best team we've had in a long time.
:fail:


----------



## ATLien

Marcus13 said:


> When I leave the arena, I'm usually back on the highway within 15 minutes of the game ending. For most arenas, it can take a solid hour.


This is a bad thing?


----------



## Gonzo

Marcus13 said:


> It's pathetic. When I leave the arena, I'm usually back on the highway within 15 minutes of the game ending. For most arenas, it can take a solid hour.


Maybe the Fieldhouse has a perfect layout and a good spot in Indy?


----------



## Gonzo

Knick_Killer31 said:


> That's pathetic. I know we don't have a superstar but this team is fun to watch and the best team we've had in a long time.
> :fail:


We're also playing Orlando who everyone thinks we're going to beat.


----------



## Knick Killer

Gonzo said:


> We're also playing Orlando who everyone thinks we're going to beat.


So what it's the playoffs!


----------



## Gonzo

Orlando looks sloppy, surprise surprise.


----------



## Gonzo

Bench needs to pick up their slack or else we're not going anywhere.


----------



## Pacers Fan

We really need a backup Center. This is pathetic. And George Hill has no business guarding Jameer Nelson. He's a great defender, but Nelson's just too small.


----------



## Gonzo

Yeah the second our bench came in the Magic took advantage.


----------



## Gonzo

Our bench is looking better. Defense picked up and it's translated to our offense.


----------



## Gonzo

Collison getting late 4th quarter minutes. Strange considering it's the opposite of the regular season, he's playing better than Hill though.


----------



## Gonzo

Making a trip to the Pacers fan's ritual: the liquor store.


----------



## R-Star

Gonzo said:


> Making a trip to the Pacers fan's ritual: the liquor store.


I'm hung over otherwise I'd be on board.


----------



## Knick Killer

Whatever in the long run this might be good for us. I'm sure everyone on the team looked at this as an easy series too so this is a wake up call. Just a positive way of lookin at it...


----------



## R-Star

We'll be fine. I fully expect us to come back strong.


----------



## Gonzo

R-Star said:


> I'm hung over otherwise I'd be on board.


Hung? I didn't think dicks had anything to do with driving?


----------



## Gonzo

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Whatever in the long run this might be good for us. I'm sure everyone on the team looked at this as an easy series too so this is a wake up call. Just a positive way of lookin at it...


Not just Danny (can't believe I'm giving Danny excuses, that would be a first), but everyone missed free throws. We missed a lot at the beginning of the season, time to practice FREE THROWS.


----------



## clownskull

pretty lame they lost to the undermanned magic last night. hopefully, this kick in the pants will serve as a wake up call.


----------



## Knick Killer

I'm not too worried about it. We'll come back and win by 20 on Monday.


----------



## Knick Killer

I'm expecting us to come out tonight and kick their ass. Anything less would be disappointing.


----------



## Gonzo

Must win tonight


----------



## doctordrizzay

clownskull said:


> pretty lame they lost to the undermanned magic last night. hopefully, this kick in the pants will serve as a wake up call.


Come on it's the pacers...I mean not saying they can't win this series but I'd put money on Orlando.


----------



## Gonzo

doctordrizzay said:


> Come on it's the pacers...I mean not saying they can't win this series but I'd put money on Orlando.


Yeah that 3rd seed is a damn fluke


----------



## Knick Killer

doctordrizzay said:


> Come on it's the pacers...I mean not saying they can't win this series but I'd put money on Orlando.


:gay:


----------



## clownskull

doctordrizzay said:


> Come on it's the pacers...I mean not saying they can't win this series but I'd put money on Orlando.


go ahead and put money on them. someone will be glad to take your money.


----------



## Knick Killer

Awesome game today. David West once again showing how great of a signing he was. Goin back home up 3-1 is huge.


----------



## Gonzo

Nice blown 15 point lead, but we still got the job done.


----------



## Gonzo

I have tickets to tonight's game, should be a good one. I haven't been to a playoff game since the Reggie days.


----------



## R-Star

Enjoy the closeout man. Can't wait to put this series behind us and look forward to Miami.


----------



## RollWithEm

This Orlando team has every right to just roll over and play dead tonight, but something tells me they will be very tough to close out.


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> This Orlando team has every right to just roll over and play dead tonight, but something tells me they will be very tough to close out.


They've proven they aren't just going to give up on us. They'll fight to the last possession. 

That being said, I see us closing this out tonight. We're the better team. Orlando has played with more heart though so you never know.


----------



## Gonzo

RollWithEm said:


> This Orlando team has every right to just roll over and play dead tonight, but something tells me they will be very tough to close out.


Yeah, it's probably going to be another annoying nail biter.


----------



## Knick Killer

RollWithEm said:


> This Orlando team has every right to just roll over and play dead tonight, but something tells me they will be very tough to close out.


Orlando had every right to roll over and play dead since Game 1 and they haven't.


----------



## Knick Killer

Off to the second round baby! :cheers:


----------



## TheAnswer

Congrats on advancing to the 2nd round guys, you deserved it.


----------



## Gonzo

Loudest I've heard The Fieldhouse in quite some time. That 'Beat the Heat' chant was pretty loud. How about Collison in the 4th?


----------



## Basel

Congrats fellas. I'll be rooting for you the rest of the way in the East. I'll echo that "Beat The Heat" sentiment.


----------



## Gonzo

Larry just barely cracked a smile.


----------



## RollWithEm

Closing out early was huge for the Pacers. Maybe now the Knicks can hold on for one more?


----------



## Gonzo

RollWithEm said:


> Closing out early was huge for the Pacers. Maybe now the Knicks can hold on for one more?


Gonna be hard without Linsanity in South Beach.


----------



## Basel

2nd round playoff thread set up in the playoff forum. Go talk shit.


----------



## R-Star

Basel said:


> 2nd round playoff thread set up in the playoff forum. Go talk shit.


That's just what I'll do.


----------

